# 2000 Sentra Steering problem.. HELP



## waltermanm (Apr 15, 2013)

So my wife has a Sentra GXE with Auto trans and a 1.8engine. The steering started to become more stiff and when the car was first started up for the day there was alot of noise from the power steering pump when the wheels were turned close to max angle. Then it became harder to steer when you let off of the accelerator to turn , kinda like no power assist. I figured it was the pump failing so I installed a rebuilt pump.. $148.00 and it seemed to help for a day or two then it actualy got worse. 

Do I need to bleed the rack ? 

What else could it be ? It feels as thought the wheel is locked into one position and you have to overpower it and kinda break it free to get it to turn. No pump noise any more. 

Thanks. 
Michael


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Any chance the new PS pump is bad? Was it a genuine Nissan pump or aftermarket? I've heard of a lot of problems with the aftermarket pumps.


----------



## waltermanm (Apr 15, 2013)

No it was an aftermarket. I dont have a pressure gauge to check it either. The parts supplier I use has a great reputation but guess there could always be a bad one.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try looking in the reservoir and see if you see the fluid circulating. This is not a foolproof test by any means, but if you are seeing no fluid circulation at all, it could also be a sign of a faulty pump.


----------



## waltermanm (Apr 15, 2013)

will do. Today while driving it started working great. A friend also suggested checking the pressure valve on teh pump outlet.


----------

